# Camping animals



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I believe you are suggesting that you hope to pull a gooseneck horse trailer with living quarters with your 3/4 ton Ram pickup. I will let others who manage a living quarters trailer weigh in with their truck choice and how it works. What I would point out is that 2,400 lbs is about the limit for how much weight you can put in the bed of your truck, so if you figure on carrying 20% of your trailer weight on the gooseneck, that would limit you to a 12,000 lb. trailer, and that 12,000 pounds includes everything you put in it, the water, the propane, the golf cart, food, etc.

If you browse the GVWR on the trailers listed here, you can see that while it is possible to find living quarters trailers suitable for pulling with a 3/4 ton pickup, many are too heavy.

https://www.treashorsetrailersales.com/used-trailers


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister owns a carriage company and uses a F350 fleetside with the 7.1L cummins to pull a 40' 6 horse trailer, often with 3 or more Percherons and a carriage loaded. She says most of the time she is "over-trucked." When I told her I was looking for a 3 horse slant with 18' shortwall full LQ, she said a F250/2500 should be more than adequate for my needs (assuming I go aluminum and not steel). Her only advice was to avoid the 6.0L diesel engines. While my preference is a dually, price, practicality and fuel consumption have me seriously considering a 3/4 ton. I'll probably end up with a RAM or a Ford. Just personal preference, as I have almost no experience with GMC brands.


----------



## Tim W (Aug 22, 2017)

What trailer may I look at most are aluminum now so it should save some weight


----------



## Tim W (Aug 22, 2017)

The dodge also has rear air bags they help alot


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Change said:


> My sister owns a carriage company and uses a F350 fleetside with the 7.1L cummins to pull a 40' 6 horse trailer, often with 3 or more Percherons and a carriage loaded. She says most of the time she is "over-trucked." When I told her I was looking for a 3 horse slant with 18' shortwall full LQ, she said a F250/2500 should be more than adequate for my needs (assuming I go aluminum and not steel). Her only advice was to avoid the 6.0L diesel engines. While my preference is a dually, price, practicality and fuel consumption have me seriously considering a 3/4 ton. I'll probably end up with a RAM or a Ford. Just personal preference, as I have almost no experience with GMC brands.


while i don't disagree that a 2500 will do the job, IF you want a 1 ton you could go with a single rear wheel 1 ton. I imagine fuel economy and everything else will be the same just heavier suspension


----------

